# Just had my first Instacart 'Tip well in app and take it away later' scam pulled on me



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.

It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
That's why I took the order in the first place.

It went from a $22 delivery to a $13 delivery.
I don't appreciate the scams.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds like someone needs to get some payback 😝


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Sounds like someone needs to get some payback &#128541;


I mean, during these times, are you REALLY gonna do that to a shopper.
Esp. one that got you all the items you ordered and replaced it w/ all items you wanted?
Jesus christ.
Hell to pay.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I mean, during these times, are you REALLY gonna do that to a shopper.
> Esp. one that got you all the items you ordered and replaced it w/ all items you wanted?
> Jesus christ.
> Hell to pay.


Some people are just horrible human beings.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Some people are just horrible human beings.


My area is notorious for having people that don't tip.
So... I have my way at getting back at them.
They won't really like it but I will take EVERY SINGLE ORDER out of that store til I get them again.
And they'll realize that they shouldn't do that again once they're done w/ me.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


How many items did you refund? Gotta find replacements with a fine balance of making game time decisions. I started Wednesday of last week and ended at $950. Today I ended at $280.

I had someone take the entire $7 tip away. She put the wrong apartment number in. Since everyone is having items left at the door I try to get the apartment number in the picture. I dropped it at apartment 347 as indicated in the app.

I had a $100 cash tip last week and $60 one this morning. Also, I buy toilet paper if a store has it. The $60 tipper handed me $20 for the 30 roll pack I had.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> How many items did you refund? Gotta find replacements with a fine balance of making game time decisions. I started Wednesday of last week and ended at $950. Today I ended at $280.
> 
> I had someone take the entire $7 tip away. She put the wrong apartment number in. Since everyone is having items left at the door I try to get the apartment number in the picture. I dropped it at apartment 347 as indicated in the app.
> 
> I had a $100 cash tip last week and $60 one this morning. Also, I buy toilet paper if a store has it. The $60 tipper handed me $20 for the 30 roll pack I had.


I only refunded like 2 items and I was chatting w/ them every step of the way.
The store was simply sold out and had no other options.
Maybe they thought I was just being lazy and didn't want to pick them up.
I don't do a half ass job so I have no idea how that was even a thought process.

But let them give me their order again...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


Kick in his door.

Take his toilet paper !


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Kick in his door.
> 
> Take his toilet paper !


LOL
Here's the deal.
I live 5 mins from the store.
So, I am BOUND to get them again.
In fact, I will take almost every single possible order in order to make sure I get them again.
I know where they live so if I see any deliveries remotely in their area? It's being picked up.

They got one now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Some people are just horrible human beings.


And
They should Suffer
Horribly.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> And
> They should Suffer
> Horribly.


They'll know what they did.
In fact, it's now a game to me and I will make sure I win this game.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


Call the police and tell them you think you saw child porn on their computer . . .


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Call the police and tell them you think you saw child porn on their computer . . .


Naw, I can't do that.
But that's ... real vindictive. You are on the correct path.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I guess the customers are aware that tip in advance gets their orders delivered quicker? And that is the only reason they are putting the tip up front?

Or is there some other issue such as hey default percentage tip stuck in by instacart that they may not have been aware of until the delivery was complete?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They know they get it earlier.
They down-rate and give a shit reason and then take away the tip.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

If they are going that far out of the way to screw over someone for their benefit, I don't think it would be immoral to save their information and publish it at a future time so that it can't easily be traced back to you.

Obviously, you want the honest customers to be able to get faster better service by being able to tip up front. I don't think that it is wrong to be able to take back a tip if there is legitimate reason to do so for poor service.

I see absolutely nothing wrong with not adding a tip in advance on the order, and potentially having to wait longer for the order. That is honest and transparent. But taking back a tip for no other reason than to get the order quicker for free and hurt the rating and potentially the livelihood of the person doing this work is completely different and unacceptable scummy behavior, and should be punished.

An easy solution on how to handle the people who abuse this system could be to allow customer accounts to take back tips if they deem necessary, but warn them if this pattern is consistent that their ability to take back tips will be disabled. A complicated part about this might be controlling the ability to make a new account using a new email address or phone number. Someone who will premeditate a tip reversal is probably also likely to create a new account once their tip reversal feature is disabled. From instacart's perspective, you would not want there to be a very difficult barrier to become a new customer.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

My instacart account has been set up for a couple of weeks now, but I have been hesitant to do the first shopping order because it seems like a lot of hassle compared to doing food deliveries. Especially now, with long lines to get into the store.

And after reading about the tip scam, I'm even more hesitant.

The shopper should have the ability to rate the customer, and change their rating after the payment has finalized. Things such as tips being taken back away should have a major impact in the customer's ratings.

This does not seem like a very difficult problem to fix and should not cost InstaCart any real business. I'm hoping that the percentage of people who do this isn't very high and gives a better experience to the shoppers which should hopefully translate to higher retention.

This would be very different than being able to rate an Uber rider based on tip or no tip. A feature like that could potentially have a negative impact and experience for the rider, so I can understand from Uber's perspective why they do not allow a driver to change a rider's rating after the fact, like Lyft.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They need to fix this somehow.
The rates are probably so low that folks are 'DEPENDING' on tips to make things actually make sense.
Cuz walking around looking for items for $12/hr doesn't seem too enticing.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> They need to fix this somehow.
> The rates are probably so low that folks are 'DEPENDING' on tips to make things actually make sense.
> Cuz walking around looking for items for $12/hr doesn't seem too enticing.


They should require proof from the customer to zero out a tip. Photos of damaged groceries for example. Don't expect instacart to stand up for their shoppers though.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Customer is lame but company even lamer for allowing it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its ridiculous that the customer even has the option to pull this BS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Naw, I can't do that.
> But that's ... real vindictive. You are on the correct path.


I am a tour guide on the Correct Path.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> They should require proof from the customer to zero out a tip. Photos of damaged groceries for example. Don't expect instacart to stand up for their shoppers though.


Yea that's not gonna happen.
The customers are just doing this for sport at this point.

I get if your order was $100 w/$20 tip that somehow got cut down to a $50 order having the tip reduced to $10. 
I don't disagree w/ that at ALL.
But this blantant abuse of shoppers? We'll get some fixes to this. Hell or high water.



tohunt4me said:


> I am a tour guide on the Correct Path.


I love it


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> My area is notorious for having people that don't tip.
> So... I have my way at getting back at them.
> They won't really like it but I will take EVERY SINGLE ORDER out of that store til I get them again.
> And they'll realize that they shouldn't do that again once they're done w/ me.


Your area is also notorious for having a Little Midget for an owner that ran a proud NFL franchise into a ground, but who's counting??


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


Hey Jo! Good to see that you're still around. Sorry that you're experiencing and enduring the scheming, scamming, and scumming.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> Your area is also notorious for having a Little Midget for an owner that ran a proud NFL franchise into a ground, but who's counting??


Touche.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


We did our first UE order the other night. I swore I would never use a delivery service for food but didn't want to go out and I did a pre-tip of $10.00... which goes against everything I believe in when it comes to tips. I consider a tip is something you give *AFTER* good service, not before! The delivery went well and the driver had the our delivery to us much faster than expected or promised.

I gave the drive another $5 in cash and I did get the option to change my tip, which surprised me thinking this is a great way to screw drivers! I changed the tip to $15.00. Hopefully that made the drivers night getting $20 from me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


I've dabbled with Instacart

Noticed the popups after completing the run... it tells me how much less than the quoted price I was told when accepting the offer...

My theorie on my runs: I did substitutions that were higher than original products they requested, because many things are sold out, And, they took it out of my pay.

I haven't confirmed it, it may not be true.
I was giving it a trial run. Arizona is not a good market for instacart. We don't have the restrictions as bad as the rest of the country. Typical run is 25 items and 4 miles for $18. Waste of my time.

So I haven't researched it further.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


I keep getting people calling me and telling the address for pickup is wrong. Apparently if you drive off from the pickup in the app you don't get paid. Unauthorized pick up



Fusion_LUser said:


> We did our first UE order the other night. I swore I would never use a delivery service for food but didn't want to go out and I did a pre-tip of $10.00... which goes against everything I believe in when it comes to tips. I consider a tip is something you give *AFTER* good service, not before! The delivery went well and the driver had the our delivery to us much faster than expected or promised.
> 
> I gave the drive another $5 in cash and I did get the option to change my tip, which surprised me thinking this is a great way to screw drivers! I changed the tip to $15.00. Hopefully that made the drivers night getting $20 from me.


I don't believe you get credit when you tell people. There is no integrity. You did for you not them


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't believe you get credit when you tell people. There is no integrity. You did for you not them


Well that's the stupidest thing I've read here at UP and damn if there hasn't been some truly truly stupid things said by others here.

<edit> I had more to say but why waste my time? There is not a chance in hell you would get it and would just continue to babble on. You can't fix stupid and you proved that!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well that's the stupidest thing I've read here at UP and damn if there hasn't been some truly truly stupid things said by others here.
> 
> <edit> I had more to say but why waste my time? There is not a chance in hell you would get it and would just continue to babble on. You can't fix stupid and you proved that!


*"Credit". "Integrity". "For you".*

Hold that thought. Another way to look at it:

Of course there is integrity when you didn't reduce the tip. But, if you think about it, you did tip her for you. What you get out of it is the *feeling of importance. *You leave with a good feeling you made a difference in someone's day. So you get credit for using importance in a positive way, especially because many of us can relate to the driver.

Think about it... why do we do things that are not for our personal benifit or financial gain? It is for the feeling of importance. This can be positive or negative. A negative way is if someone said something hurtful to another person. The reason would do that is their reaction. If that person is not offended, then that need is never met.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Also, I buy toilet paper if a store has it. The $60 tipper handed me $20 for the 30 roll pack I had.


You're a black market toilet paper dealer.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

All day the only options for batches around me (New Rochelle, NY) is BJ’s Wholesale where the lines are very long to enter.

new shoppers, they are getting all the not so long of a wait grocery stores. I asked one if he Keeps seeing BJs orders and he told me not a one, he had done a number of the easier store orders.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

30 rolls for $20?? Super cheap. Back that truck up!



Irishjohn831 said:


> All day the only options for batches around me (New Rochelle, NY) is BJ's Wholesale where the lines are very long to enter.
> 
> new shoppers, they are getting all the not so long of a wait grocery stores. I asked one if he Keeps seeing BJs orders and he told me not a one, he had done a number of the easier store orders.


 The BJs here around Cleveland are picked clean with few choices. Not a good place to shop. Wife went to Giant Eagle instead - and she normally LOVES the warehouse clubs.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Call the police and tell them you think you saw child porn on their computer . . .


I like the cut of your jib.

And yeah the first shithead who pulls that tip switcheroo bullshit on me WILL get payback x100. Life's too goddamn short.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


They need a brick through their living room window. Just remember to pay cash and wear gloves.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Your area is also notorious for having a Little Midget for an owner that ran a proud NFL franchise into a ground, but who's counting??


You are being politically and socially inappropriate.

The correct term is vertically-challenged midget.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Instacart just like Uber couldn’t give $hit about the shoppers because your a dime a dozen. It’s always been my perspective that when I start to notice a pattern then something smells in Denmark and just like Uber, Instacart will grind through shoppers with a 50%+ turnover rate for new shoppers. I tried it for 5 weeks. Yes I’m sure I’ll hear from those defending Instacart and good for you.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

People are luring Instacart shoppers with big tips -- and then changing them to zero | CNN Business


In late March, Instacart worker Annaliisa Arambula accepted a grocery order that came with a big tip: $55. The store was just down the street, everything the customer wanted was available, and the order seemed to go off without a hitch.




www.cnn.com





https://buffalonews.com/2020/04/10/instacart-is-a-nightmare-right-now-heres-how-to-get-your-order/
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/10/...p-baiting-grocery-employees-delivery-pandemic


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This is about the same as going to a restaurant and taking random tips off the table. 
Sometime is going to get hurt by doing this. 

A few thrown rocks into their windows would make me feel better.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just a few rocks?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> They need to fix this somehow.
> The rates are probably so low that folks are 'DEPENDING' on tips to make things actually make sense.
> Cuz walking around looking for items for $12/hr doesn't seem too enticing.


Put this stuff on the front page and bring it to the world's attention, Mr. Moderator. Please.

Force Instacart to change the system to prevent reducing or removing promised tips. Those tips are used to determine if you want to accept the batch or not. This is essentially a contract that they are breaking. Instacart needs to fix this loophole. Eaters, just like pax, can be quite evil.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

If I knew who it was, I'd get their order, then throw it back, then accept it again, then throw it back. I'd do it all day just for s**ts and giggles. Tons of fun,


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll get them again.
They ordered about a week's worth of stuff.
I'll be around.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I'll get them again.
> They ordered about a week's worth of stuff.
> I'll be around.


The thing these d**chebags don't realize yet is that it's the same people doing Instacart. So yeah- you're gonna see me again, because this is where I live. I'm not gonna drive all over the place like Uber and do whatever shops I can get. Why do that when most everyone lives near 5 stores or so?

Idiots.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cant wait til I get the order again


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Cant wait til I get the order again


Would you confront them? If I ever go back to that, I would screen shot each request, fopy the addresses and check my tips for changes, then go back and confront the ones who made changes. I'd also screen shot my conversations in case it turned into something you have to confront Instacart with.

I no longer trust the big payout ones. I'd tend to pass them over because I'd be fearful they were gonna deduct my tip.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

It happened to me last week. I shopped for $23 in about one and half hour at Sprouts and she took all $5.62 tips. She gave $ 0 tips. I was so pissed off,I went back to her house and asked why you took your tip? She told me you didn’t get all stuff that i wanted from you. I said if there’s sold out or no replacement how am I gonna bring it to you? She told me blah blah blah, i said f*kkkk you and left her house... I swear to god, it was just couple item missing..there was no replacement.. I carried 5 plastic bags to her house... She was totally b*tchh...


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> *"Credit". "Integrity". "For you".*
> 
> Hold that thought. Another way to look at it:
> 
> ...


I've never given extra tip to feel importance. It's always been to *help* another person. And, helping out does make me feel good. So, you can say it is for both of us.

Although, I do tend to tip in advance to ensure better odds of getting good service when in a club or casino. It works well as a rule.

Importance never enters into it and I have a difficult time relating to that concept.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> I've never given extra tip to feel importance. It's always been to *help* another person. And, helping out does make me feel good. So, you can say it is for both of us.
> 
> Although, I do tend to tip in advance to ensure better odds of getting good service when in a club or casino. It works well as a rule.
> 
> Importance never enters into it and I have a difficult time relating to that concept.


It is more basic than what you are thinking.

What do you get out of it when you "help" someone? It sounds cheezy at first, but it is the same good feeling when someone says "thankyou", or smiles after we go a little out of way for a stranger. What ever you want to call it, it makes us to do that thing again.

"Importance" is close to the right word. I don't mean power. 
Recognition, appreciation, and noticed would be synonyms of it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


How is that even legal? Seems like offering a certain amount for a service then taking it back shouldn't be. I mean, I can't call a plumber to fix my toilet, offer him a certain amount , then reduce it if he does the job. How is it not breach of contract?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Saw this one come in the other night. If I had time I would have grabbed it. Hope the shopper that took it didn't get f'd in the a by the customer &#128514;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is that even legal? Seems like offering a certain amount for a service then taking it back shouldn't be. I mean, I can't call a plumber to fix my toilet, offer him a certain amount , then reduce it if he does the job. How is it not breach of contract?


THIS

The job was accepted based on the agreement that a certain amount of work will be done for a certain price. The driver (or shopper) held up his end of the deal!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> THIS
> 
> The job was accepted based on the agreement that a certain amount of work will be done for a certain price. The driver (or shopper) held up his end of the deal!


That's the contract with Instacart. I'm talking about with the customer.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I know where they live... so I get another order from that house... and I'm not moving.
> 
> It was only $9 bucks but it was the principle.
> That's why I took the order in the first place.
> ...


It is quite *Diabolical......... Evil *


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's the contract with Instacart. I'm talking about with the customer.


So am I


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> Obviously, you want the honest customers to be able to get faster better service by being able to tip up front. I don't think that it is wrong to be able to take back a tip if there is legitimate reason to do so for poor service.


If they want to wait and see how the service is and tip accordingly, they can always do that. But when they indicate the tip beforehand, _they are promising a tip in order to get quicker service_. They should not be permitted to take the tip back after it has been promised.



Asruf said:


> It happened to me last week. I shopped for $23 in about one and half hour at Sprouts and she took all $5.62 tips. She gave $ 0 tips. I was so pissed off,I went back to her house and asked why you took your tip? She told me you didn't get all stuff that i wanted from you. I said if there's sold out or no replacement how am I gonna bring it to you? She told me blah blah blah, i said f*kkkk you and left her house... I swear to god, it was just couple item missing..there was no replacement.. I carried 5 plastic bags to her house... She was totally b*tchh...


These people are ungrateful trash, plain and simple. They should have to do their own fuhqqing shopping for themselves. I assume that it's possible to see who the requests have come from so you can make sure you never take another order for someone who has stiffed you.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

If you have tipped in advance thinking that no shenanigans would happen, and then you saw some bum banging your groceries around, have an opened package of Oreos with cookies missing, runny nose sniffling followed by wiping with his bare hands, etc., you still feel good about keeping the tips intact?

I wouldn't. You best believe you're not getting a penny from me.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

I think if someone offers above 20%, then Instacart should make anything above that a manatory tip that cannot be retracted. You wanna take the tip? Fine. But that big amount over 20% stays. Stop trying to trick us into shopping for you. It's an effing pandemic. We are risking a lot to help you out.

Instacart should not be allowing people to retract tips. If they continue to do it, then perhaps we should just go rogue and post our services on craigslist. Once they paypal the money, we can do the shopping for them. Then we can keep 100% of it. And forcethem to sign a contract saying all sales are final, and have them sign off on the order when it arrives saying they got everything in case they go to paypal and try to double cross us.

Sad how these people think so little of us that they're willing to rip us off to get their s**t for free.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

kbrown said:


> I think if someone offers above 20%, then Instacart should make anything above that a manatory tip that cannot be retracted. You wanna take the tip? Fine. But that big amount over 20% stays. Stop trying to trick us into shopping for you. It's an effing pandemic. We are risking a lot to help you out.
> 
> Instacart should not be allowing people to retract tips. If they continue to do it, then perhaps we should just go rogue and post our services on craigslist. Once they paypal the money, we can do the shopping for them. Then we can keep 100% of it. And forcethem to sign a contract saying all sales are final, and have them sign off on the order when it arrives saying they got everything in case they go to paypal and try to double cross us.
> 
> Sad how these people think so little of us that they're willing to rip us off to get their s**t for free.


Good luck getting customers with that kind of attitude and mentality. YEAH sure ok, I'm going to trust some random stranger on Craigslist and then have to pay him in advance for services or reputation never seen. I'd be shocked and fall out of my chair if you were able to find one customer.

That type of mentality is the reason why you're broke and needing to do these types of gigs while they're the ones with money to pay for these services.

All you are thinking is you you you you and you. You don't think about how a service can be marketable to the masses to where they would want to use it. If the changes that you want were put into place, this gig wouldn't even exist to begin with because no one would want to use the service under those kind of terms.

it's unfortunate that there are some bad apples in the bunch, but we are all lucky to have the opportunity available. If you don't like the terms and conditions, no one is forcing you to work for instacart.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> Good luck getting customers with that kind of attitude and mentality. YEAH sure ok, I'm going to trust some random stranger on Craigslist and then have to pay him in advance for services or reputation never seen. I'd be shocked and fall out of my chair if you were able to find one customer.
> 
> That type of mentality is the reason why you're broke and needing to do these types of gigs while they're the ones with money to pay for these services.
> 
> ...


Ok slave. Go on ahead and keep playing the grateful slave who's happy to do the work when people rip off Instacart shoppers and downgrade the tip. You keep on skinning your teeth back and smile and take the tip reduction.

And P.S., you clearly can't read and lack reading comprehension, because your accusations don't match what I talked aboit or what this thread is about. So slink on back to your car and head on back out and do your no surge Uber rides or your no tip Instacart shops. Grown folks are talking, ok?

Bye, Felishia. &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> So am I


Sorry yes realized you agreed with me. Thought you were saying we agreed to the base pay like many argue (the don't expect tips crowd).


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> My instacart account has been set up for a couple of weeks now, but I have been hesitant to do the first shopping order because it seems like a lot of hassle compared to doing food deliveries. Especially now, with long lines to get into the store.
> 
> And after reading about the tip scam, I'm even more hesitant.


This is why I'm not going to sign up. We are actually risking our lives and they could give a crap. You want to think that most people are good, but they aren't. That large tip is used to entice people to complete the order when they know that they aren't going to honor their promise. Instacart probably knew this going in, but maybe didn't think it would be so widespread. Welcome to earth!


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Been set up for 1-2 weeks now and haven’t jumped on it yet. I’m looking at some of these orders and the numbers just don’t make sense sometimes. Eg. 3 miles to store, 37 items, 5 miles to customer $10.88. Really? There was a tip of $10 on the order but what if the same crap happens. I also saw 3 orders that each had 15 or less items on them with blanket $50 tips on each. I’m thinking no way - just feels it’s ripe for the same scam.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Start you own grocery delivery app. Treat your drivers well. Profit in the long run.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

kbrown said:


> Would you confront them? If I ever go back to that, I would screen shot each request, fopy the addresses and check my tips for changes, then go back and confront the ones who made changes. I'd also screen shot my conversations in case it turned into something you have to confront Instacart with.
> 
> I no longer trust the big payout ones. I'd tend to pass them over because I'd be fearful they were gonna deduct my tip.





kbrown said:


> Would you confront them? If I ever go back to that, I would screen shot each request, fopy the addresses and check my tips for changes, then go back and confront the ones who made changes. I'd also screen shot my conversations in case it turned into something you have to confront Instacart with.
> 
> I no longer trust the big payout ones. I'd tend to pass them over because I'd be fearful they were gonna deduct my tip.


It won't really be a 'confrontation' per se.
They'll get the message tho.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> Saw this one come in the other night. If I had time I would have grabbed it. Hope the shopper that took it didn't get f'd in the a by the customer &#128514;
> View attachment 446479


Nowadays, this is a dangerous one to take.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

lostsoul said:


> Been set up for 1-2 weeks now and haven't jumped on it yet. I'm looking at some of these orders and the numbers just don't make sense sometimes. Eg. 3 miles to store, 37 items, 5 miles to customer $10.88. Really? There was a tip of $10 on the order but what if the same crap happens. I also saw 3 orders that each had 15 or less items on them with blanket $50 tips on each. I'm thinking no way - just feels it's ripe for the same scam.


Those are the ones that will scam you.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

I just signed up for Instacart last week,in case i cant get unemployment.My shoppers debit card is on its way.
After what i have been seeing in these posts and in media reports,i am not even going to activate the card once it gets here.
i would get sooooooo mad if somebody would pull this bait and switch with the tips on me.
My peace of mind is more important to me than a few louzy bucks and working for another crappy Company.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> I just signed up for Instacart last week,in case i cant get unemployment.My shoppers debit card is on its way.
> After what i have been seeing in these posts and in media reports,i am not even going to activate the card once it gets here.
> i would get sooooooo mad if somebody would pull this bait and switch with the tips on me.
> My peace of mind is more important to me than a few louzy bucks and working for another crappy Company.


At this point, it WILL happen to you until they fix this loophole.
That's what we're up against.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> They know they get it earlier.
> They down-rate and give a shit reason and then take away the tip.


If they down rate isn't it likely that the system won't match you to them ever again.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If they down rate isn't it likely that the system won't match you to them ever again.


I have no idea how they operate that on the back end.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If they down rate isn't it likely that the system won't match you to them ever again.


That's how it works with UberX. But do they have to have a reason for removing their tip? I honestly don't know how it works, but what if they are giving high ratings while still taking away their tip? Some people are devious that way.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

I don’t know it happened to you but when i was shopping, the Instacart Debit Card was declined 2 times, because of over price charging from the debit card.I bought whatever Instacart app said,when I checked out the debit card declined it.I spent almost 3 hours for both shopping and also extra time to contact with Instacart customer service.. you have only one option is just chat with Instacart to solve problem.You can’t talk with them. Anyway, after 3 hours, i left all items and leaved from grocery stores. I didn’t work last week and Instacart sent me $5 and $ 5 for the other declined service fee. It’s like after Uber 5 minutes no show up fee. However, it’s like a joke after too much hassles... I believed that I wouldn’t get those $5 every time. Uber doesn’t give it all time either..If you need desperately money for your family those companies like instacart, uber, lyft, postmates, doordash etc. try to take advantage from you. They call “GIG COMPANIES” for them!!! @@@@ you! It’s just modern slavery and fraud!!! That’s why, we need AB5 and employment from those companies. Otherwise, we are gonna work for 1-2 hours to get only $5 service fee, if their mood is good!!! Other than that nothing!!!
P.S: I feel like,I didn’t work all last week and they sent me $10 to play again.. Bait and switch...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hearing from other shoppers that it's happening MORE AND MORE now.
Wow.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Hearing from other shoppers that it's happening MORE AND MORE now.
> Wow.


If someone does this shit to me I'll hit California Tortilla and exact my revenge a la @Chapindc style...


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

God I love living in a state where be are still respectful.



Jo3030 said:


> They need to fix this somehow.
> The rates are probably so low that folks are 'DEPENDING' on tips to make things actually make sense.
> Cuz walking around looking for items for $12/hr doesn't seem too enticing.


 want to fix this ASAP. Go the RS route, Ratings. Give us 3 days to rate the customer. Stop that shit instantly


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Asruf said:


> I don't know it happened to you but when i was shopping, the Instacart Debit Card was declined 2 times, because of over price charging from the debit card.I bought whatever Instacart app said,when I checked out the debit card declined it.I spent almost 3 hours for both shopping and also extra time to contact with Instacart customer service.. you have only one option is just chat with Instacart to solve problem.You can't talk with them. Anyway, after 3 hours, i left all items and leaved from grocery stores. I didn't work last week and Instacart sent me $5 and $ 5 for the other declined service fee. It's like after Uber 5 minutes no show up fee. However, it's like a joke after too much hassles... I believed that I wouldn't get those $5 every time. Uber doesn't give it all time either..If you need desperately money for your family those companies like instacart, uber, lyft, postmates, doordash etc. try to take advantage from you. They call "GIG COMPANIES" for them!!! @@@@ you! It's just modern slavery and fraud!!! That's why, we need AB5 and employment from those companies. Otherwise, we are gonna work for 1-2 hours to get only $5 service fee, if their mood is good!!! Other than that nothing!!!
> P.S: I feel like,I didn't work all last week and they sent me $10 to play again.. Bait and switch...


That happened to me... TWICE. They really really suck. Instacard did not reimburse me for anything either.


----------

